# [Sponsored] Snef's Icy Blue Angel II



## snef

Icy Blue Angel II

I choose to do a new build log instead of an update because only I keep only the case, fan, cpu and motherboard
all other parts will be new

and go for a full Bitspower build

*Steps 1: Ordering parts*

*Computer parts*
CPU: Intel i5-4670k: *received*
Mobo: Asus Z87 Gryphon: *received*
Ram: 16BG (4 x 4) Corsair Dominator GT : *received*
GPU: 2 x Zotac GeForce GTX 780 OC: *received*
Case: *** coming soon *** *received*
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider 1000w: *received*
SSD: 1 x Crucial M100 256Gb : *received*

*Mods Parts*
Sleeving: darkside White, silver and Blue Sleeving: *received*
Case lightning: 3 x Darkside - 12" white LED strips *received*
GPU backplate: 2 x ColdZero custom Backplate GTX780:*received*
a lot of Darkside fans splitter and molex spliter: *received*
Paint and a lots of little things

*Cooling*
Case and Radiator fans: 6 x Bitfenix Spectre led Blue: *received*
Radiator: 1 x Darkside LP240 and 1 x Darkside LP360: *received*]
CPU: Bitspower Summit intel: *received*
GPU: 2 x Bitspower VG-NGTX780TI Nickel Plated: [/B]*received*
Pump: 1 x DDC 3.1: *received*
Pump Top: DDc Bitspower Pump top Clear, *received*
Reservoir: Bitspower - Z-Tank 250 (Clear Cap) *received*
Tubing: E22 plexi tube 12mm/10mm: *received*
Coolant: 2 x Mayhems Bluberry: *received*
Fittings: a truck load of Bitspower Multi-Link Adapter BP-MBWP-C47: *received*
Fittings: Bitspower 90, spacer and rotary 90 degre white fitings: *received*

Star working on painting and color test

loll, no choice on color, my wife want pastel blueberry blue,

some pics of the summit

seriously, i like the Summit, in real life, look really amazing,






i love it with coolant
just ordered Blue screw for this block and reservoir (Bitspower Upgrade kit)













all O-rings will be blue (pump, res and fittings)

update soon


----------



## Pheozero

Oh hey, more builds by Snef. Totally subbed


----------



## FrancisJF

Rebuilding your SM8? or bought a new one?

anyways Subbed!


----------



## snef

rebuild

want to remove 7970 of this build
unable to play a game for more than 15 minuts
need to stop crossfire and she can play any game

switch to GTX780 and at same time remove XSPC crap from any of my computer
all led are XSPC and 90% died in less than 4 month
and i have a new toy (bloody angel) my wife want one lolllll (not true) lollll


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sexy shineyness already! Subbed for another snef build!


----------



## B3L13V3R

Subbed


----------



## Hasty

Subbed.

Also...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Hey Snef.
> 
> There is something I would love to see you try: Frosted look on all acrylic parts (water-blocks, pump-top, res, tubes, ...)
> 
> Since you're going for an Icy theme, frosted could turn out pretty bad ass. Maybe with some etching work or something similar to play with how the lighting affects the components?


----------



## gdubc

Subbing up. Can't believe no sponsers, with your quality work I would be throwing parts at you!


----------



## StringingSalmon

Subbed. This looks really promising. Can't wait to read more!


----------



## snef

Another great news

Im really proud to announce sponsorship from...........



thanks to Darkside to be partner on this build
I hope to meet expectations


----------



## snef

Will take a lot of pics for sure

Its me or its very hard to order a silverstone power supply in Canada
Just ordered a Strider 1000 P
Want a 850 but bo at all place i generally do my order

Need a full modular to put the best sleeving, yep Darkside sleeving
These will be my color theme, yep tri-color for first time






These with custom backplate


And sli bridge


I think they will fit perfectly with coolant and nickel of Bitspower blocks


----------



## Phazeshifta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> 
> 
> Icy Blue Angel II
> 
> ahhh, yeah, not a true all only bitspower parts, DDC heatsink is EK, Bitspower was not available at this time


It's available now....http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=40835


----------



## Beakz

Subbed!


----------



## iBored

Hur. Never noticed this before, but there's a scorpion in the heart in the logo.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Subbed, looks like it will be an awesome build


----------



## Jameswalt1

Subbed for impending amazingness.


----------



## tjr2121

Subbed for untolded epicness


----------



## JambonJovi

Subbed for immaculate tastiness.


----------



## Arc0s

Subbed for...extreme sexyness?


----------



## sadeter

Subbed for supreme Snef-ness?


----------



## Sparda09

Subbed......cause.....why not?


----------



## rRansom

Subbed. Because Snef.


----------



## deafboy

Preparing myself to be amazed....


----------



## ilaughandlive

Subbed and ready for the deliciousness ^.^


----------



## Barefooter

Subbed. Looking forward to more amazing work!


----------



## Pip Boy

Subbed because everyone else is..

and this also looks amazing already.


----------



## REAPER XD

Holy mother of case modding! Subbed!


----------



## Revolver232

I N S P I R E D ~ good stuff lad, subbing for more ideas!


----------



## waslakhani

Subbed!!!!


----------



## DeviousAddict

We want updates!









Seriously, this build looks so cool







i just wanna see more.


----------



## snef

Thanks Everyone

im always suprised how much subbed poeple i have in my build logs

Thanks, very appreciate

a lots of parts are in vehicule for delivery

you will have an update really soon


----------



## REAPER XD

Woooo! Cant wait!!


----------



## Sparda09

NICE! looknig forward to it!


----------



## emoga

Another white Caselabs build from snef? Can't wait.


----------



## snef

Sponsored By


Thanks to everyone

received some stuff this week

time for little update

made some color test and I love it, at begening, not sure about 3 color for sleeving,
I will keep the 3 color idea,

and what can I say about Bitspower waterblock.................................only QUALITY!, I think they worth every penny but need to test before

less talking and more picture

first, made some Color test. simply love Darkside Sleeving,


Received custom backplate, color match is very good, maybe grey is little bit lighter on sleeving, live with that













simply love these block






and try Black and white pics, not sure.....



more update soon


----------



## Pheozero

If only Bitspower didn't have that huge product number in the middle of their blocks.


----------



## Barefooter

Beautiful blocks!


----------



## Ramzinho

subbed


----------



## ccRicers

Subbed.

And those backplates look great. This color scheme looks exactly like the one I'm using for my build, so I'll be following this extra closely


----------



## toonafish

Subbed...


----------



## Gleniu

Subbed


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey Snef,

Glad to see you creating another masterpiece! I will be following along









Best regards,
Justin.


----------



## snef

Thanks Guys

a very little update this week end

Power Supply, this time I tried to paint it with a Gloss finish but still in white
net the perfect finish as Hannoverfist but its still very good

pics quality not so good, took with my Iphone









pics of PSU assembled with a custom sticker tomorrow, need to let the paint dry


----------



## ron1389

Nice paintjob! White is pretty difficult to get perfect.


----------



## snef

another little update

PSU is done





what do you think?


----------



## Sparda09

o0o0o0 thats super clean! im loving it. sticker i assume?


----------



## Buehlar

That's pretty. Awesome job as always









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> o0o0o0 thats super clean! im loving it. sticker i assume?


Yes, she he said that in the previous post


----------



## snef

He said, not she said lolll


----------



## Buehlar

ooops...LOL @typo... sorry bro


----------



## ron1389

Looks like it's supposed to be this way! Really nice sticker!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## REAPER XD

Looks sexy! XD Keep it going!


----------



## SgtSnipey

Subbed cant w8 to see the pretty things you come up with this time snef


----------



## szeged

another build by snef?

yep subbed for sure.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> another build by snef?
> 
> yep subbed for sure.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Looking great so far, I'm in!


----------



## vaporizer

subbed fa sho


----------



## snef

another little Update
work on paints today instead of OCN Lan Party 

finished the Power Supply,









and painted the armor and new memory, (need to change the first post)
and little touch to ram block, put white vinyl on Nickel







Just received Fans, will take pics today for sharing tonight


----------



## richie_2010

did you take them heat sinks off the ram to paint them or just covered with tape and away you went


----------



## snef

tape the pcb, where ram do contact with block and existing sticker


----------



## richie_2010

thanks, i was planning of painting mine white for a build log i =m going to eventually do

i was thinking of how to take the heat spreaders off to paint them properly and change pads but this was is better
plus this is my only set of hypers i sold all my others ages ago


----------



## luciddreamer124

Power supply is beautiful!


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Power supply is beautiful!


Thanks Lucid

use your Magis Project as inspiration on this one,


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks Lucid
> 
> use your Magis Project as inspiration on this one,


Gave snef inspiration.

Life goals complete.


----------



## Ragsters

I cant wait for this. I'm in!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> another little Update
> work on paints today instead of OCN Lan Party
> 
> finished the Power Supply,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and painted the armor and new memory, (need to change the first post)
> and little touch to ram block, put white vinyl on Nickel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received Fans, will take pics today for sharing tonight


Wait, isn't that the Gryphon from Sand Of God? Going with that instead of the Sabertooth?

Also, what's that blur on the PSU, hmmmmmm


----------



## Jameswalt1

That PSU is sick!


----------



## snef

Thanks everyone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Wait, isn't that the Gryphon from Sand Of God? Going with that instead of the Sabertooth?
> 
> Also, what's that blur on the PSU, hmmmmmm


this is a new Gryphon, the one in Sand of God still working but as server
no more GPU and water cooling

for the blur on PSU, soon


----------



## imersa

Gunna watch this one, actually saw a photo on Facebook before I found the project.


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> another little Update
> work on paints today instead of OCN Lan Party
> 
> finished the Power Supply,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and painted the armor and new memory, (need to change the first post)
> and little touch to ram block, put white vinyl on Nickel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received Fans, will take pics today for sharing tonight


This is madness! Great work in conjunction with interesting pictures! Waiting for more ...


----------



## Ragsters

Do you have anymore pictures of the PSU mod itself? I would like to see if you had to disconnect anything in order to remove the enclosure from the guts before painting.


----------



## snef

I don't have any pic when I open the PSU

But, this one is the simplest PSU I ever work with it

Generally, to remove all from the casing, you need to cut wire on power connector because its removable from outside
you need to cut the power wire
like this pics


but with my PSU (Silverstone ST1000P)
the connector is removable from inside

4 screw for case,4 screw for the fan, 2 screw for power connector, 4 screw for main PCB and 4 or 5 screw for cable connector PCB and all are removable in one piece from the casing
no need to disconnect anything except the fan


----------



## luciddreamer124

I wish all power supplies were like that ^ (power connector can be unbolted and removed)


----------



## snef

yep,

that's why I use Silverstone PSU, not the best but good quality
and 1 - 1 pins for 24 pins for easy sleeving
and very easy to disassemble

never had any issue with Silverstone, not really a factor because I can say same thing for Corsair and Seasonic PSU


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> I don't have any pic when I open the PSU
> 
> But, this one is the simplest PSU I ever work with it
> 
> Generally, to remove all from the casing, you need to cut wire on power connector because its removable from outside
> you need to cut the power wire
> like this pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but with my PSU (Silverstone ST1000P)
> the connector is removable from inside
> 
> 4 screw for case,4 screw for the fan, 2 screw for power connector, 4 screw for main PCB and 4 or 5 screw for cable connector PCB and all are removable in one piece from the casing
> no need to disconnect anything except the fan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


^That is pretty much the answer I was hoping for.







So not only are the cable pin outs 1 to 1 but now I hear this. This is perfect! What brand plasti-dip do you use again?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> yep,
> 
> that's why I use Silverstone PSU, not the best but good quality
> and 1 - 1 pins for 24 pins for easy sleeving
> and very easy to disassemble
> 
> never had any issue with Silverstone, not really a factor because I can say same thing for Corsair and Seasonic PSU


I currently have a Seasonic X650 that I have already sleaved a long time ago. Have you ever tried dissembling that PSU? Wondering if it would just be easier to finish modding my current one.


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> ^That is pretty much the answer I was hoping for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not only are the cable pin outs 1 to 1 but now I hear this. This is perfect! What brand plasti-dip do you use again?


for this PSU, I didn't use Plasti-dip, used Rust o-leum primer and paint

but when I use it, I use the Plasti-dip brand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I currently have a Seasonic X650 that I have already sleaved a long time ago. Have you ever tried dissembling that PSU? Wondering if it would just be easier to finish modding my current one.


never use this one, I used X-1250 and need to cut power cable and solder these cables after the mod,


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> for this PSU, I didn't use Plasti-dip, used Rust o-leum primer and paint


Thanks for the info!
Quote:


> but when I use it, I use the Plasti-dip brand
> never use this one, I used X-1250 and need to cut power cable and solder these cables after the mod,


I was afraid you would say that.


----------



## Barefooter

You would think by now that more companies would make their high end power supplies 1 to 1 on the pins. They need to get rid of the double wire nonsense.


----------



## snef

another Small Update

Fans

I choose White fan with Blue led, not a lot on market

stop my choice on Bitfenix Spectre Pro all white Blue led




















another test in B&W, like it, need to explore this a little bit more

now with led








I received a new toy today, a wonderful Macro lens, a Sigma 105mm, Thanks Gdesmo
some test, I will take more time to learn how macro work


----------



## DeviousAddict

Awesome camera skills there. Wish my pictures came out that well.


----------



## ron1389

I love the Spectre Pro! I got some myself and they're very good!

I bet it's going to look awesome!!!


----------



## snef

Thanks Guys,
I know its a lot of pics just for fans but I was in the right mood yesterday, just play with my camera


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks Guys,
> I know its a lot of pics just for fans but I was in the right mood yesterday, just play with my camera


thank you for being in that mood. pics are great of those awesome looking fans


----------



## Ragsters

Just wanted to let you know that the white Bitspower heatsink for DDC pump is now available at Performance Pcs.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_439_773&products_id=41112


----------



## snef

yep, thanks, just ordered it 5 minutes ago

Small Update

the summit and pump top/res after some polishing

funny, only CPU block and Pump top/res are frosted, all others stuff from Bitspower are crystal clear
if we polish EK, why not Bitspower?

















and I bought a White Mechanical Keyboard and white/red keycaps set from WASDKeyboard.com

received the keyboard today (shut!, its for Bloody angel but don't say this to my wife)


----------



## Ragsters

I'm glad you ordered the bitspower pump heat sink. I was thinking of doing that as well but am confused about one thing. I didn't notice any feet for the sink for mounting. Can't wait to see what you do about that. Maybe use the EK feet?


----------



## snef

yes if the chrome screw fit, will use EK feet and mounting plate, if not, will keep like now

but i'm pretty sure EK screw will fit Bitspower heat sink


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> and I bought a White Mechanical Keyboard and white/red keycaps set from WASDKeyboard.com
> 
> received the keyboard today (shut!, its for Bloody angel but don't say this to my wife)


Your secret is safe with us!







:thumb:


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Your secret is safe with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Lolll


----------



## ccRicers

Digging those blue o-rings on the res and pump top.


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Digging those blue o-rings on the res and pump top.


Thanks
I will change all fittings o-rings for blue one
So cheap and make a huge difference in detail


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> yes if the chrome screw fit, will use EK feet and mounting plate, if not, will keep like now
> 
> but i'm pretty sure EK screw will fit Bitspower heat sink


Any update on this?


----------



## snef

oh, not soon, I made the order this week and pay for the slowest shipping

USA to Canada can take up to a month, but generally 3 weeks


----------



## snef

HI

another Little Update, very little

Received 1 of 2 Zotac GTX 780 OC

took some pics









took some macro, don't forget im in learning process for macro

the first one, im always surprised how we can see the texture with this lens









and I kept this one for one reason
someone remember Jurassic Park 1? lolllll
all dot on the fan are not dust, its in the plastic


----------



## FrancisJF

Whats the difference Darkside Sleeves and MDPC Sleeves? Both look so similar to me and where do you get the darkside sleeving from?


----------



## snef

Darkside are available at www.Dazmode.com

I like both, but a little bit more Darkside

first they don't have same color choice, they have the basic color like Blue, red, white, and black but all others are different

Darkside are more stiff,a little bit more thick, more easy to train the cable and we don't see the cable trough the sleeve, in fact we see it less with Darkside


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> and I kept this one for one reason
> someone remember Jurassic Park 1? lolllll
> all dot on the fan are not dust, its in the plastic





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## snef

make some waterblock test fit this morning and found something

need to cut the backplate a little bit, but for that, I need a really good Dremel, ahhh the ****ty Jobmate is good for garbage, now I have a good reason to buy it and my wife cant say, you don't need that hahahahha

[/url]
need just a little,

and now the GPU with Block and Backplate



Blue Screw are on order....



some random shots













I think I will put some coolant to see the contrast of color accent


----------



## MrGrievous

Where did you get the blue o-rings for the reservoir? I am currently hunting for red ones


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Where did you get the blue o-rings for the reservoir? I am currently hunting for red ones


I bought 2 of these kit (in blue for sure), its for dual pump top kit and include one o-ring for water tank
https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/o-ring-kit-for-bitspower-dual-d5-mod-top-deep-red/










exist a kit only for water tank but its more pink than red


----------



## Ragsters

Yeah. Bitspower red is more like pink.


----------



## MrGrievous

Yea and I saw the Feser one to which was even lighter in color and more pink like lol, those deep red ones in the link dont look to bad thank you snef


----------



## snef

ok more pics

I think everyone understand i'm on vacation and nothing to do lollll









some pics with coolant, I think im on the right way, maybe just a little tiny bit darker, I will add one drop of blue dye

pics


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Looks very cool!


----------



## Barefooter

Those GPU blocks are just awesome! I like how they cover the entire board. Do they have holes to put LEDs in?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Looks very cool!


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Those GPU blocks are just awesome! I like how they cover the entire board. Do they have holes to put LEDs in?


Thanks

yes, all Bitspower Block with clear top have led Holes, (ram need to be V2)

the ram and cpu block have 3 mm and 5 mm holes
and GPU only 5mm


----------



## Hasty

Perfect color!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> ok more pics


That has to be one of the most awesome pictures I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## snef

Thanks everyone,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> That has to be one of the most awesome pictures I have ever seen on this forum.


Thanks lucid, very appreciate


----------



## ron1389

I'd keep the coolant like this! This shade of blue really suits your components!!!


----------



## snef

yep, I will build it with this shade and after if needed I will add, but I think your right,


----------



## MrGrievous

Any particular reason for using C47 fittings instead of the Enhance Multi-Link fittings? Also that is just


----------



## snef

loll answer in other post but you edited your message loll

the main reason is I have a truck load of these c47

the second reason, the new line are bigger than c47 and not sure about 4 black things printed on new line

and third , Price, new line is closed to double of c47 price


----------



## MrGrievous

ROLF, ya posted in wrong thread at first lol







Lesson of the day is not to post in multiple threads at once


----------



## ChristTheGreat

I really like the coolant. It's like if the parts were painted..

Better look than my Feser One Blue!


----------



## snef

Thanks my Friend


----------



## Buehlar

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> ok more pics
> I think everyone understand i'm on vacation and nothing to do lollll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pics with coolant, I think im on the right way, maybe just a little tiny bit darker, I will add one drop of blue dye
> 
> pics


Awesome work as usual.
BTW, how do you go about removing the coolant once you've taken your pics? I see that you've put short straight acrylic tubes and filled it with coolant


----------



## luciddreamer124

Turns the motherboard over really fast into a bucket?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Awesome work as usual.
> BTW, how do you go about removing the coolant once you've taken your pics? I see that you've put short straight acrylic tubes and filled it with coolant


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Turns the motherboard over really fast into a bucket?


loll









seriously, its a secret............. loll no, ok ok

syringe, if put it on tube, it will seal, just pull and all coolant go into it


----------



## snef

ahhhh received 2 box this morning

the first one was my new tripod

a chinese copy of ...... don't remember, but the fact is, what a difference with my old $25 tripods





and the real box of pleasure, the real ONE

yep, from Dazmode,


received all fittings I need for Icy Blue Angel






for sure I tried my Macro Glass







the first thing I did is connect Darkside Led RGB and CONNECT white to a power Supply and and I'm not disappointed

just WOW, my previous led was Phobya, never do this mistake again, These far superior in color, brightness and quality


----------



## luciddreamer124

What camera are you using again?


----------



## snef

Canon T5i with 3 lens,

the one came in the kit, EF-S 18-55 IS STM, Canon 50mm F1.4 and a Sigma Macro 105mm f2.8


----------



## Veers12

What paint did you do to paint the armour on the motherboard?


----------



## snef

I used Rust-Oleum paints

2 layer of white Primer


and 2 layer or more of flat white


----------



## MrGrievous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*


Are the ones on the left Darkside?


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Are the ones on the left Darkside?


The left one looks like Phobya. It has fewer LEDs and a blueish tint


----------



## snef

Both are Darkside

left is Darkside RGB led kit

and right is Darkside CONNECT white Led


----------



## snef

a little teaser, just finished painting Rad

a couple of pics of rad and fan really soon

for now, after the first layer of Mat white


I just fall in love with these rad

they are amazing Great job on these Daz


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> a little teaser, just finished painting Rad
> 
> a couple of pics of rad and fan really soon
> 
> for now, after the first layer of Mat white
> 
> 
> I just fall in love with these rad
> 
> they are amazing Great job on these Daz


Nice !!!








Any discount coupon for daz web site??


----------



## Hasty

Anyway to get these rads in Europe?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Anyway to get these rads in Europe?


contact Dazmode.com, I know he ship internationally


----------



## snef

Thanks

need your help on this one

witch backplate you think is the best in these 3?


----------



## Hasty

I like the last one the best.


----------



## solar0987

logo of second one with the design of third one and marks of first one lol incorporate all 3 into one plate.


----------



## ccRicers

Second one for me. Simple, but bold.


----------



## snef

i like the TUF one (second) but i made the third one to fit Power Supply





i like the glossy finish of the second

the third is a simple sticker, but fit better...........i really need a Airbrush


----------



## easynator

Amazing work!


----------



## Pheozero

How about the logo of the second one, with the design of the third one? If not, then the third one.


----------



## snef

in tried and believe me, the result was not so good, and my wife choose wings on third, maybe that why this logo is more girly, i think


----------



## Ragsters

Have you received the white Bitspower heatsink for the pump yet?


----------



## snef

nope, i think i will receive it this week

as per Tracking number, the package is still in Canadian customs, but they will release it tonight or no later than tomorrow


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> nope, i think i will receive it this week
> 
> as per Tracking number, the package is still in Canadian customs, but they will release it tonight or no later than tomorrow


Ok cool. Let us know.


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> i like the TUF one (second) but i made the third one to fit Power Supply
> 
> 
> 
> i like the glossy finish of the second
> 
> the third is a simple sticker, but fit better...........i really need a Airbrush


Very nicely captured light into the lens - fantastic job!


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Very nicely captured light into the lens - fantastic job!


Thanks,

the debate is done, the Bitspower Backplate is not compatible with Asus Gryphon Motherboard

the backplate is sitting on the memory slots, and not enough place between armor and backplate (where is the I/O)

it will be the second one


----------



## Hukkel

Coldzero ftw


----------



## snef

ok another little update

final choice for backplate is TuF Logo

change EK painted DDC heatsink for White Bitspower and change top reservoir for a white one

and for sure, some pics of these wonderful Darkside Rad

for sure I painted all rad in White









received the second GTX 780







and made some change to reservoir









@Ragsters
the Bitspower heatsink work with EK Standoff but........they are a little bit short, if you look on pics, they screw just 4 or 5 mm, don't use a wrench to tight it
I will stay with this setup


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looking great! Love those dark side rads, I have a couple inbound also.


----------



## snef

Thanks James

I don't know if you already test these rad but they are very great
im very surprised by performance in bloody angel but they are 60mm thick

cant wait try test these


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> ok another little update
> 
> final choice for backplate is TuF Logo
> 
> change EK painted DDC heatsink for White Bitspower and change top reservoir for a white one
> 
> and for sure, some pics of these wonderful Darkside Rad
> 
> for sure I painted all rad in White
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received the second GTX 780
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and made some change to reservoir
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ragsters
> the Bitspower heatsink work with EK Standoff but........they are a little bit short, if you look on pics, they screw just 4 or 5 mm, don't use a wrench to tight it
> I will stay with this setup


The pump res combo looks fantastic. I just don't get why Bitspower doesn't provide there own feet. I also wanted to ask you about the fans you have. I just installed the exact same Bitfenix fan as my exhaust fan in my rig. The problem that I am getting is that the fan has a faint ticking sound. Does that happen to any of your fans?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks James
> 
> I don't know if you already test these rad but they are very great
> im very surprised by performance in bloody angel but they are 60mm thick
> 
> cant wait try test these


I haven't yet. I have a 240 27mm and a 120 33mm version coming for an upcoming mITX parvum build to cool a 4790k and Titan Black. Can't wait to test


----------



## snef

Thanks Ragsters

I don't understand why Bitspower don't have a mounting kit for these, like D5

I used a lot of these fan (Bitfenix Specter pro and non pro version) for a long time
and never have any issue, but..... I used all of these on Aquaero Controller, Lamptron Touch or connect on 12v or 7v

maybe something wrong with controller?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I haven't yet. I have a 240 27mm and a 120 33mm version coming for an upcoming mITX parvum build to cool a 4790k and Titan Black. Can't wait to test


you will finish this build before mine, let me know your result please


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Wow, look at Snef's build logs has me drooling all over the place! Very talented, amazing work!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks Ragsters
> 
> I don't understand why Bitspower don't have a mounting kit for these, like D5
> 
> I used a lot of these fan (Bitfenix Specter pro and non pro version) for a long time
> and never have any issue, but..... I used all of these on Aquaero Controller, Lamptron Touch or connect on 12v or 7v
> 
> maybe something wrong with controller?


I'm using their own Bitfenix controller so I would think it would be ideal. Anyway, your system is amazing!


----------



## snef

love this setup, silent, compact and enough power

need to flush rad,
start today
will add a fan on heat sink to cool down the pump, 34c in this room

sorry for pics, took it with my phone


----------



## snef

Hi Guys

i saw Jameswalt1 and Akira749 idea of open a Facebook page for these spectacular builds,
just love the idea and did the same thing, sorry for copy you James









https://www.facebook.com/SnefDesign


----------



## Lee17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> i saw Jameswalt1 and Akira749 idea of open a Facebook page for these spectacular builds,
> just love the idea and did the same thing, sorry for copy you James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SnefDesign


Share


----------



## snef

start tubing , first need loop test fit

and I like it



SLI will really tight, we will see only a blue ring between each fittings


----------



## REAPER XD

Damn.. I love blue and white builds


----------



## JambonJovi

Amazing work Snef, It's starting to look sick.
I'm getting _blue_ with jealousy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Damn.. I love blue and white builds


Reminds me of Mr. Freeze in Batman&Robin everytime I look at it


----------



## snef

loll thanks guys

Nothing to do this morning

why not share more pics


----------



## Sparda09

BEAUTIFUL!!! in super jelly yo!


----------



## MadRude

ugh no updates...


----------



## Pheozero

Hey snef, whatever happened to this? I remember you writing somewhere that you sold the SM8.


----------



## MrBlunt

No polishing Snef?


----------



## snef

still waiting for the case

last update, will receive it before middle of November

if not , it will be a Parvum case

im not really a good guy for sponsorship... the thing I hate the most is waiting for something

and im in middle of a big move (around 800 miles) and I have a full computer without case in couple of box and I don't like that


----------



## easynator

I heard Parvum


----------



## snef

loll









maybe


----------



## emsj86

Snef where can you get work like that done at? I want a custom gpu back plate like that'd or my build


----------



## snef

search for coldzero on facebook


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> still waiting for the case
> 
> last update, will receive it before middle of November
> 
> if not , it will be a Parvum case
> 
> im not really a good guy for sponsorship... the thing I hate the most is waiting for something
> 
> and im in middle of a big move (around 800 miles) and I have a full computer without case in couple of box and I don't like that


It has been a long wait.... I first got word of the case back in April.... Looks like it may actually arrive at the end of this month or early next month. At this point though I've been waiting so long I hate to give up now :/

I've had all of the other sponsored parts for mine since june


----------



## snef

oupsss wrong word

i will not drop this one and use parvum

i will buy a Parvum and mount it temporary (no pics or build logs update)
and when i receive the other one, will transfere it to the new and finish this build log

this one is my wife's computer and she want it back lollllll


----------



## snef

I know, Long time without update

I received the case and the build is going well, some test fit are done, now start the longest job of this build, cables and sleevings

its a lot of work

I will post photo of the case and update really soon, still under NDA (same as James and B-NEG)

and this build will be part of dual build logs named Fire and Ice
a good friend will do the Fire Build (will have some pics here) and this one is the "ICE" of this dual Build logs

Thanks for your patience


----------



## easynator

I hate the feeling of waiting







I also hate NDA


----------



## snef

good news

NDA release date is Friday 1:00PM EST (6:00pm GST)

will post pics , sure you will like this case


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> good news
> 
> NDA release date is Friday 1:00PM EST (6:00pm GST)
> 
> will post pics , sure you will like this case


Can't wait!!


----------



## catbuster

Yes NDA sucks, cant wait also


----------



## snef

just an hour

don't forget to look at James and B-NEGATIVE build logs

they have some very special things to show in the same computer case


----------



## snef

www.HEX-GEAR.com for R40 Case
www.Dazmode.com for any Darkside Product

Hi,
NDA is lifted
I am pleased to introduce a new player in the market of the computer case
Hex Gear, ( www.hex-gear.com )

this new player comes from the other side of the Atlantic
designed by two great PC Modder, Nate George and Hans Peder Sahl

I am pleased to be part of the launch of this spectacular computer case
and want to say Thanks to Hex Gear and Darkside for their support

the case is Black and White for the moment
Hex Gear provide me a Color Accent pack to change the front and back black acrylic to a light blue (same shade as Pastel Blueberry)


i will receive it beginning of January
Now place to some photos


----------



## Oopsypoopsy

Man that looks so clean


----------



## Bart

Wow, that looks pretty sweet! Wait a sec, Hans Peder Sahl? Is that Pope?!?!?


----------



## snef

yes , its him,


----------



## Bart

Awesome!! That guy rules! Such a prolific modder, and so much better than THE pope.


----------



## easynator

Snef, as usual, you rocked that build!


----------



## REAPER XD

Delicious


----------



## Buehlar

Nice! Like the simple layout of the loop.

Maybe I missed it but did you decide on the coolant color?


----------



## WiSK

@snef

It's marvellous! So clean looks as usual and sharp photos









Great for Nate and Pope that you could showcase your build so quickly. I wish them success in their venture









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Anyway to get these rads in Europe?


Highflow in the Netherlands has some stock of the extra slim LP240 because I ordered one and I guess they had to make a minimum order.


----------



## snef

working on custom cable

its a lot of work but I think it worth the time

start to see more color


----------



## MoonLiteJaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> working on custom cable
> 
> its a lot of work but I think it worth the time
> 
> start to see more color


What did you use to paint the fans and motherboard?
Also the mod is looking so sexy


----------



## snef

Thanks

I used rust-oleum paint for motherboard and psu, i bought fan in white, bitfenix spectre pro all white blue led


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I used rust-oleum paint for motherboard and psu, i bought fan in white, bitfenix spectre pro all white blue led


I wouldn't use anything else TBH. Rust Oleum are pretty much top. Except for that one can that sprayed on my grills like frost and ruined them, but that's being sorted with NZXT. Looking good!


----------



## snef

24 pins done, like it, very clean









now cables for GPU and CPU


----------



## Bart

Looks like you're studying at the "lowfat school of disgustingly neat cable management".







Great job Snef!!


----------



## snef

Thanks but im far away from @lowfat quality,
my quality control is, by far lowest than lowfat one


----------



## lowfat

Cables are a huge improvement over Bloody Angel.









Doesn't this case have a window on the backside as well?

How did you strip/paint the PSU? Did you just mask the insides then paint? Silverstone FTW but I don't like the powdercoat they use.


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Cables are a huge improvement over Bloody Angel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this case have a window on the backside as well?
> 
> How did you strip/paint the PSU? Did you just mask the insides then paint? Silverstone FTW but I don't like the powdercoat they use.


Thanks,

im sure its possible to order it with 2 windows panel, they are the same on both side

I completely disassembled the PSU, sand it , put 2 layer of primer and 3 layer of paint
I used spray can but next one, I will use car paint


----------



## Farmer Boe

That thing is looking killer so far Snef!!! I'm blown away with the aesthetics of the build. I can't wait to see more cabling done up and see how you route it.


----------



## Georgey123

Subbed but late to the party, looks stunning.


----------



## snef

Thanks guys

some Cables done, like it clean like that


----------



## MoonLiteJaz

Looking real good! Also hope you had a Good Christmas.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Got pics of the backside snef?


----------



## luciddreamer124

So gorgeous. Impressive work snef


----------



## Veers12

can you take a picture of the back side where the wiring is please


----------



## thelocal

wow this is amazing!


----------



## snef

Thanks Guys

pic of the back later, when all cable is done


----------



## snef

why not a little video
give you an idea of case size


----------



## DoktorTerror

Nice pics!


----------



## emsj86

Snef what pump too and heatsink housing is that. I have a mcp35x and looking to buy the bitspower top and I want to get there heatsink housing but says for mcp355 just wanted to see if that would work and what you have/recommend. Thanks. And great job on the build


----------



## snef

on this one, its a DDC3.1 (the 10w version, don't know witch mcp is)

but on Renegade X

I use mcp35x and EK heatsink and its work perfectly, you can order a bispower one, it work

they have the same housing


----------



## emsj86

Thank you. I'm going to order the bitspower housing and pump top. Wish someone some the multi z tube adapter acrylic. All I can find is the entire kit


----------



## snef

take a minute and polish frosted part of res and pump top


----------



## emsj86

So nice looking. Yea I will be polishing both when I get them soon. I was more seeing if anyone knew where to buy just the tube adapter top for the multi port z


----------



## thelocal

soooo sexy


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> working on custom cable
> 
> its a lot of work but I think it worth the time
> 
> start to see more color


Love this shot of the 24 pin partially done. It would be great if you could give more details on how you make your harnesses. It looks like each wire is a different length. I know the inside of the bend the wires needs to be shorter like on the motherboard side, but on the power supply side it makes a 90 degree bend the other direction.

Anyway looking great as usual. Very nice looking case!


----------



## snef

im not the best for cables but i did the 24 pins like that

use a wire to take mesurements of the longest i need

add a inch , just to be sure

cut all 24 wires to the same lengh

crimped all 24 wire on motherboard side and install sleeving on all cable

cut, crimp and finish sleeving all cables individually at the righ lenght on PSU side


----------



## snef

Leak test

90% of cables are done


----------



## emoga

wow snef, looks amazing!


----------



## Bart




----------



## Dimensive

That's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## thelocal

that looks soooo clean!


----------



## Mongoose135

A masterpiece of tube routing.


----------



## catbuster

What I love about Snef's builds is amazing color balance







rly nice job


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emoga*
> 
> wow snef, looks amazing!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> That's absolutely beautiful!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelocal*
> 
> that looks soooo clean!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mongoose135*
> 
> A masterpiece of tube routing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> What I love about Snef's builds is amazing color balance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rly nice job


Thanks Guys
really appreciate,


----------



## Buehlar

Just beautiful as always


----------



## Archea47

This is one of my favorite machines aesthetically I've seen online


----------



## iBored

So beast!
Epic build Snef!

I might have missed it, but is there a reason you went with a ddc instead of a d5?


----------



## snef

Thanks
space and the 10w version is very quiet and more than enough


----------



## USMC Modder

Looks amazing man. Love the color combination on the entire build. The cable routing from the PSU is just awsome. Love the attention to detail.


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*


Fantastic compilation of BITSPOWER, great proportions - superb Snef


----------



## snef

thanks

why not another little video

now with sleeving done (I know not perfect) and the coolant

I will change the black plate for light blue to match the sleeving and coolant

and some Darkside white led are waiting for white sleeving


----------



## sadeter

Where do you get all of your white psu connectors? I'm having trouble finding some in a solid white as opposed to off-white or translucent white.


----------



## snef

Moddiy.com


----------



## Jim-CL

Beautiful work Snef!


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Case Labs*
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work Snef!


Thanks

really appreciate


----------



## TOoSmOotH

Where can I find the plastic piece that you have on your power cable that keeps the wires in place like that?


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOoSmOotH*
> 
> Where can I find the plastic piece that you have on your power cable that keeps the wires in place like that?


www.e22.biz have them


----------



## emsj86

Snef is cold zone not doing orders emailed him about doing a custom 780 backate. Just a logo in blue berry pastel color and the gtx 780 in the same cor (the lettering) and the rest black and got back an email saying it's a no go


----------



## easynator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Snef is cold zone not doing orders emailed him about doing a custom 780 backate. Just a logo in blue berry pastel color and the gtx 780 in the same cor (the lettering) and the rest black and got back an email saying it's a no go


To be honest, I don't think he has ever advertised such service publicly. In addition, this build is in the sponsored section so it might breach the terms and conditions of one of his sponsors.


----------



## emsj86

Got ya. Sorry for posting that didn't mean to cause a problem if it has


----------



## snef

just sent you a private message


----------



## snef

a little teaser of night shot

with Darkside white led

Final shoot really soon





now im working on " White Insanity". my next project
need to find a better name


----------



## easynator

You're killing it. It is awesome!


----------



## snef

some asked me for some photos with panel









final shots really soon


----------



## easynator

You rocked that build my friend!









I especially like that one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Barefooter

Great shots!


----------



## CBac

Wow!


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> You rocked that build my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like that one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Great shots!


Thanks, im not a pro photografer, i like the result
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBac*
> 
> Wow!


Thanks


----------



## snef

Some Final night shot of Icy Blue Angel, more final photos this Monday







[/url]


----------



## Guest

Wow snef, really great job! Your builds always have a way of making the accent color really pop!


----------



## niklot1981

Great compilation with artificial light in the center, congratulates, great!


----------



## Bart

Snef kills it every time, without fail.


----------



## snef

Thanks Everyone

last Update,

Finals pics


----------



## niklot1981

Great job, great light, beautiful pictures, congratulates passion and execution!


----------



## snef

Thanks Mate, really apprecite


----------



## catbuster

Love it


----------



## CptAsian

Another awesome build, Snef! I love the colors used in it. Keep the great works coming, man.


----------



## dervladimir

Impressive!


----------



## HackJoe

Incredible! It's a stunning build as yours always are, but those cables are possibly the greatest I've seen, the lines are so clean. Well done fella.. as always, can't wait to see whats coming next!

J.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lovely!


----------



## saxovtsmike

just wow
Is there a chance to see the "dark side" behind the mobotray of the case ?


----------



## Editor22

Great work Snef, thank you so much for helping us out with this build!


----------



## Barefooter

Spectacular build with final pics to match. Really looks great Snef!


----------



## USMC Modder

Another epic build Snef. Can't wait to see your next one.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Amazing work and photography Snef. I look forward to your next project!


----------



## H2lium

hi guys (and especially snef since you own this case),

i was wondering if a regular ATX motherboard would fit in this case, (if not using the 2 lower PCiex slots)

I'm asking this because i need a motherboard with 3 spaces between Pciex 16 in order to do SLI with large graphic cards that take 3 slots (didn't find any mAtx motherboard thats allows this).

All i found is this, but it doesn't help a lot :



Thanks in advance


----------



## snef

nope, it will not fit


----------



## JackMex

Wow, the aesthetics on this thing are crazy good-looking. Love the color scheme and how clean everything looks! Amazing job, +rep all around!


----------



## wermad

Congrats Snef! My nod went this gorgeous build


----------



## NE0XY

Congratulations Snef =) It looks truly amazing, I love the blue colour =)

Do you know the maximum heigh/thickness that a radiator can have in the compartments? Would an EK-PE (CoolStream) Rad fit?

Thank you


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackMex*
> 
> Wow, the aesthetics on this thing are crazy good-looking. Love the color scheme and how clean everything looks! Amazing job, +rep all around!


Thanks , appreciate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Congrats Snef! My nod went this gorgeous build


Thanks wermad









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NE0XY*
> 
> Congratulations Snef =) It looks truly amazing, I love the blue colour =)
> 
> Do you know the maximum heigh/thickness that a radiator can have in the compartments? Would an EK-PE (CoolStream) Rad fit?
> 
> Thank you


im retty sur it fit but im at work now , tonight will check just for sure
if I remember correctly, they told me up to 35mm thick
mine are 27mm


----------



## catbuster

Congratz


----------



## Bart

Congrats Snef, a well deserved win!


----------



## HackJoe

Well done Snef, great build! amazing showcase for the new R40. Possibly the best cable job I've seen in any build.

J.


----------



## snef

Thanks

really appreciate guys


----------



## wermad

motm win + snef's avatar =


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

so, how do you plug in the power supply?


----------



## NiTE138

Congrats Snef, you deserve it!

We all appreciate your contributions to the community (especially me)!

I'm looking forward to seeing your next build

Nite


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> so, how do you plug in the power supply?


Don't quote me on it, but I believe there is an extension cable routes from the back of the case to plug into the power supply in the front.


----------



## snef

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoostrC0gburn*
> 
> so, how do you plug in the power supply?


this is include with the case



and if you look on this pics

each side of the little hex at bottom, you have 2 pass trough for you power cable, you have same on top if you go with reverse configuration


----------



## RoostrC0gburn

brilliant!


----------



## niklot1981

@Snef congratulates win, and I send my warmest greetings


----------



## jincuteguy

Does anyone know what is the original case that he used for this mod?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Does anyone know what is the original case that he used for this mod?


Not even modded or anything, it's a case from Hex Gear, not available for ordering yet.


----------



## emsj86

There aviable soon. Late first quarter so end or being of April it seems. Interested in the price. I'm guessing 300


----------



## Davsmith4

Amazing as usual Snef! Love this build


----------



## PCSarge

SNEFFFFF

when you gonna make mine look that good bro? lol

grats


----------



## H2lium

I was wondering Snef...what temps do you get under load for water and the 2 Graphic cards? (What rpm for fans?)


----------



## snef

Thanks Guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H2lium*
> 
> I was wondering Snef...what temps do you get under load for water and the 2 Graphic cards? (What rpm for fans?)


RPM are around 1100rpm and did a test yesterday

valley and occt

Ambiant tempo was 23c
CPU around 59c

GPU around 51c


----------



## H2lium

thx for the answer.

What about water temperature and GPU temperature over long gaming sessions ? it tends to get hot over time


----------



## emsj86

Good temps for thin rads at a good fan rpm


----------



## TheGRig

I always wonder what happens to modded PC after they are done, do the modders use it or sell them off?


----------



## snef

temp never go higher than Full load, now, my wife play Battlefield Hardline @ Ultra for more than 2 hours and temp are 48c for CPU and 46c for GPUs

@TheGRig

you have your answer, its my wife's new Gaming pc


----------



## YawMawn

Going from the bottom of the RAM block to the CPU, there are two 90 degree fittings really close to each other. How do you connect them? Is there a tiny piece of tubing in between or something?

Also is it just plain lucky that the distance is *perfect* for that fitting configuration? It seems to me that if the RAM inlet was any higher, those fittings wouldn't have worked...


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Snef how do I buy one of these cases?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3Rk1ll*
> 
> Snef how do I buy one of these cases?


I don't think they've been publically released yet, but you can pre-order on HexGear's site. Something about adding in final tweaks due to feedback from the initial batch sent out to specific case modders (and builders).


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't think they've been publically released yet, but you can pre-order on HexGear's site. Something about adding in final tweaks due to feedback from the initial batch sent out to specific case modders (and builders).


Seems like they would want to get these to market soon. Been waiting awhile. Thanks for info WhiteWulfe. Oh, I don't see where you can pre-order on their site either, nor any indication of a price tag.


----------



## TK421

How is it possible that he runs the GPU waterblock in parallel? Won't one of the card receive less flow because of water physics?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How is it possible that he runs the GPU waterblock in parallel? Won't one of the card receive less flow because of water physics?


If you put two blocks with equal restriction in parallel, the flow rate is cut in half. If you have sufficient flow in a loop, it isn't going to hurt you on 2 GPUs too much.

At least that is what my tired half dead brain is telling me right now.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> If you put two blocks with equal restriction in parallel, the flow rate is cut in half. If you have sufficient flow in a loop, it isn't going to hurt you on 2 GPUs too much.
> 
> At least that is what my tired half dead brain is telling me right now.


How do you achieve "equal restriction"?


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How do you achieve "equal restriction"?


Identical blocks.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How is it possible that he runs the GPU waterblock in parallel? Won't one of the card receive less flow because of water physics?


Don't quote "water physics" if you don't understand "water physics".

Water flows from a point of high water pressure to a point of low water pressure. The flow rate is higher when the pressure differential is higher. This is true of any fluid (i.e. air) and is also true for electricity (replace "pressure" with "voltage" and "flow rate" with "current").

The pump (battery) is the source of pressure (voltage) and each waterblock (light bulb) is a restriction in the loop (circuit) which eventually brings the pressure (voltage) to zero when you reach the reservoir (ground). Tubing (wiring) offers almost zero resistance so any two points connected by only tubing (wiring) are at the same pressure (voltage). This is true at the entrance or exit to both blocks (light bulbs). If the blocks (bulbs) are the same, then the flow (current) through either will be the same.

Now, if you have two in parallel and they're identical, the flow will be split in half exactly, which shouldn't be an issue if your flow is sufficient to begin with. Less intuitively, the overall restriction added to your loop is LESS if the GPU's are in parallel versus in series. This is where fluids and electricity are different: The restriction offered by a block is a function of how fast the water is moving. When there are two blocks in parallel, the flow is split so the water's speed is cut in half. The viscous friction is non-linear so cutting the speed in half drops the friction factor by 1/4.

What is surprising then is that your flow rate is higher if your GPU's are in parallel so you actually get a bit more than "half". The GPU's are still in series with the rest of your loop though, so the impact is small.

4-way GPU's are usually in semi-parallel with 2 pairs of parallel GPU's in series with each other because 1/4 flow rate is probably a bad thing unless you have two pumps or a completely separate GPU loop.

(Source: two fluid dynamics courses and one Hydraulics course in a Mechanical Engineering Program)


----------



## YawMawn

[Double post: hit quote instead of edit. Please remove]


----------



## jadawgis732

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*


Hey Snef,
This is a fantastic build you have. So, I've been away from the modding scene for years, and I've never seen these fancy little plastic cable guides you have shown here. I see something _like_ it at dazmode but it doesn't come over the top, making a sort of loop. I was wondering, where do you pick something like that up? Thanks man, and really, a beautiful build.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> loll thanks guys
> 
> Nothing to do this morning
> 
> why not share more pics


so most of the above pics are taken from a macro lens or u are using the kit lens that came with the camera , superb shots , do enlighten us on how u take ur shots


----------



## snef

Thanks

im not sure of witch lens I used, sure its not my Macro, 95% is the lens in the kit (18-55mm)

the most important thing is a tripod, and for light source, I use cheap table light from Walmart with 5000k light bulb

the rest is where you put the focus point and all things like that


----------



## HackJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadawgis732*
> 
> Hey Snef,
> This is a fantastic build you have. So, I've been away from the modding scene for years, and I've never seen these fancy little plastic cable guides you have shown here. I see something _like_ it at dazmode but it doesn't come over the top, making a sort of loop. I was wondering, where do you pick something like that up? Thanks man, and really, a beautiful build.


In the UK, E22 carry them. Called stealth combs.

J.


----------

